# Repairing Foam Core Paddles



## JRC (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a Werner Shogun compsite paddle. Over the weekend it chipped open on the power face of one of the blades. It is not a large chip but the inner foam is exposed and I do not want it to deteriorate from water damage. 

Any suggestions for repairing this chip? Is there something I should keep in my gear bag if this was to happen again?


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

I would fill it with epoxy, then sand it down flat. It will be sealed and strong again. If you want to do a little more work, you can put a carbon patch over it and vacuum seal it. Talk to the guys at Plasticare in denver about materials and epoxys, they are in the strip mall behind Red and Jerrys on Santa Fe.


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

If the paddle is fiberglass. You could try Suncure. It is a surfboard repair product that cures when exposed to sunlight. Epoxy is not compatible with fiberglass (at least with surfboard repair). Suncure has glass fibers in the resin for reinforcement and is sandable. Check out Wetsand.com for fiberglass repair goodies.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

I've patched several small cracks in my AT2 with epoxy. Not a huge chip, but cracks that definitely would let water into the blade otherwise. It's worked fine for 3 years so far.


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

Surfboards are made from different epoxy, and I am pretty sure the Shogun is carbon fiber. Carbon Fiber is a weaved cloth made rigid by 'whetting out' with epoxy, then additional coats of epoxy are added as a fill coat to make it smooth. 
Epoxy woks, it's what your paddle is made of


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

If money isn't an issue you can send it back to Werner and they will just replace the blade. If you feel it was mnfg defect they will do it for free. Otherwise a cost is involved but it is a lot cheaper than a new paddle. Oh P.S. I have used that epoxy shiat including the kind that has fiberglass and carbon fiber strands in it and it worked fine in my garage and the minute I hit the ice water it began to flake off and eventually broke.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I had the same problem with one of my paddles and I just duct taped it. It worked like a charm and it took me about 30 seconds to fix it. The tape lasts a long time. I keep about 10 ft. of duct tape wrapped around the center of my paddle shaft so I have plenty for replacing it when it needs it.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Foam Core Paddles*

For what it's worth:

I talked to the AT rep at Paddled Fester about their foam core paddle and I just called Werner and talked to customer service person about their product. Both of those people said that the cores are closed cell foam (non-hydrofilic) and will not absorb water. So having a hole or chip in the paddle should not lead to lamination type issues.

If I get a hole in my paddle I plan on a simple surface repair and will not be concerned with a "seal". :wink:


----------



## JRC (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions, Already Duct taped it as a quick fix... Think I'll try the epoxy for something more permanent... Also contacted Werner customer service and I will post if they were helpful or not.

J


----------

